
Why you shouldn't apply bad quality decal on your macbook - hkbarton
http://skinatus.com/blogs/story/13689327-why-you-shouldnt-apply-bad-quality-decal-on-your-macbook
======
hindsightbias
Here's a guy who wanted to change his karvt skin

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmFvghXZHZI#t=3m30s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmFvghXZHZI#t=3m30s)

